# Bcm Connection Issues



## rjatmplacement (Jan 1, 2017)

Worked fine for 2 months and now the BCM looses connection from time to time. Camping World has attempted to replace and still the issue is here. ASA (people who make the BCM) says it's an issues they don't have a fix for???? They should have posted that on the wall prior to me buying it. Anyone else have this issue? 2017 Outback 322BH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Are you talking about Jensen in-command module? If so, it sounds like they are having difficulties: http://www.irv2.com/forums/f54/jensen-in-command-288004.html

I did notice in the write up that the customer service people seem to have a good reputation. Good luck.

Leigh


----------



## Cca410 (Aug 1, 2013)

The whole system gimmicky. You can't connect but one iPhone at a time. I constantly have to unplug the ac and disconnect the battery because the system freezes. Most of the time this happens is when I'm not using the camper but it's still aggravating. Having to put in a password everytime you use the system gets old.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

Cca410 said:


> The whole system gimmicky. You can't connect but one iPhone at a time. I constantly have to unplug the ac and disconnect the battery because the system freezes. Most of the time this happens is when I'm not using the camper but it's still aggravating. Having to put in a password everytime you use the system gets old.


Definitely agree...I despise having to punch in a code every time I want to do something via my phone. That should be something I can disable, like you can do on the main unit. I have had some connectivity issues, but nothing that kept me from using the unit for any long measure of time (as long as it takes to re-boot the screen). It appears as if most people are having the same issues with this unit. I'm hoping they (ASA) produce some type of software patch or something that will solve these issues. I tried to leave feedback on the incommand app about the layout and passcode requirements, but I was unable to do so...


----------

